# Oh, I WANT one, NOW



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

daArch said:


> Future Design Laptop ROLLTOP (Being Developed) - YouTube


I can see apple just drooling to put this to market


----------



## stevesonsiteservices (Jan 24, 2012)

hahaha wow that is awesome! Man are my further into the future kids going to be spoiled! I want one!


----------

